# Finally going for it



## infantryian (5 Dec 2009)

Hey guys,
     I've been reading for a while, but I finally decided to create an account. I have been considering a career in the military for about five years and I have put my foot forward and talked to a recruiter. I am trying for Primary Reserve infantry in the North Saskatchewan Regiment. According to the recruiter at the regiment they are really desperate for reserve infantry right now. If it were up to my I would go for reg force, but my wife made me promise to do reserve for at least five years. If I still like it after that, then I can make a career of it and she will be willing to move around every three years.
     I do have a history of mental illness whether correctly prescribed or not I do not know and am being tapered off my medication. I asked the recruiter about this and he said he had absolutely no idea indicating that I should just apply and see what the MO at the CFRC reccomends. I have to admit I am a little nervous about that.
     As far as physical fitness goes, I have had terrible foot pain any time I attempted to exercize. That recently got fixed with corrective orthotics and I am well on my way to as fit as I was back in high school.

I will update with more info as it comes, but the recruiter said to be prepared to wait until March because there is a Christmas rush of applicants.

Wish me luck.


----------



## mariomike (5 Dec 2009)

Good luck there, Infantryian! Please keep us posted. A Christmas rush?!


----------



## infantryian (5 Dec 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> A Christmas rush?!



Thats what the recruiter said. Enlisments are up a fair bit around Christmas time then lul in spring. So there is a bit of a wait when you apply around Christmas time.


----------



## infantryian (9 Dec 2009)

I have a huge update to announce. I was able to get in touch with the medical officer for my recruiting centre. Apparently mental illness backgrounds are screened very heavily before enlistment is allowed. I was pretty disappointed, but recent bloodwork showed some anomalous readings. After viewing these my doctor consulted with a specialist and turns out it is likely that I was misdiagnosed in the first place and it is more likely that I had a period of time with low testosterone and the medications I was taking for depression aggravated the condition. The potential solution could be as simple as having more zinc in my diet. I don't have the final conformation as I need to wait until I have more detailed bloodwork taken and it scrutinized by an endocrinologist. So I am looking at a pretty long waiting period, but I may end up being able to enlist after all. 

 ???  ???


----------



## matt101pwn (10 Dec 2009)

Best of luck to you. Hope the process goes smoothly.


----------



## trigger324 (10 Dec 2009)

infantryian said:
			
		

> Thats what the recruiter said. Enlisments are up a fair bit around Christmas time then lul in spring. So there is a bit of a wait when you apply around Christmas time.




read christmas parties and other assorted functions  ;D


----------



## VIChris (10 Dec 2009)

Good luck to you in your application, and hopefully the results of the new tests help you achieve better health too. In the long run, that's what's most important.


----------



## fire_guy686 (10 Dec 2009)

Good luck with your application.


----------



## infantryian (7 Jan 2011)

I know its been a while, but I have an update. After discussing things with my current doctor, he believes that my old doctor may have misdiagnosed my psychiatric health based on family history, and as I have been weened off the medication my health has improved in almost every aspect.
My blood pressure is back down, my weight is back down, my spirits are better, and I have more energy.

But perhaps most importantly, I received my call saying that the Canadian Forces has reviewed my medical history and is now prepared to accept me for fitness testing and training.

I do have a slight crossroads however. 

I have a legitimate shot at making a successful audition to the Band of the Ceremonial Guard in Ottawa this summer. and would be enlisted as a musician.
This would pay $10,000 for four months and as I understand although I would be enrolled in the primary reserves as a musician, I would not have any commitments throughout the year unless called upon.

The other option is pursuing my original goal of finishing school while being enlisted in the Primary Reserve as an Infantry Soldier. This does pay less (the recruiter said around $6500 for the summer), but does cover $2000 of tuition a year as well provides employment throughout the school year.

I am going to discuss with my recruiter the option of auditioning for the band while pursuing the infantry. That way if I don't make the band I can still go infantry, and if I do get into the band I can do that for the summer then hopefully transfer into the infantry at that point. 

I haven't made up my mind yet, but anyone offering their  :2c: would be helpful.

p.s. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## KingofKeys (9 Jan 2011)

infantryian: It seems to me that you have two choices, both of which have their own advantage/disadvantage. Perhaps this is something you should discuss between you and your wife. Either way, all the best - whichever path you decide to take.


----------



## infantryian (9 Jan 2011)

Thank you for your input, but as far as things with my wife goes... Both occupations mean being away this summer and being home for the school year. As far as I have calculated they pay roughly the same, the main difference being that I wouldnt have any commitments apart from my May-August service as it is a seasonal group, although they do not reimburse for education like normal reserve service does. Probably due to the increase in pay right off the bat.


----------



## omuerte (15 Jan 2011)

Infantryian, your case resembles my case. I too have a history of mental illness but my medication cannot be tapered. Instead I have to take them between drills and BMQ activities. This is the 3rd time that I have applied. Modesty aside, I have high comprehension and can easily solve complicated problems like passing the aptitude exam with flying colors. I have a bachelors in science degree major on Marine Fisheries where I tackled subjects like Physics,, Statistics, Organic and Inorganic chemistry. I passed the law aptitude exam too being on of the 300 out of 10000 who passed. I wish I could get a chance at BMQ. Or maybe because of the chemical imbalance on my  brain I be given special treatment like training one on one with a qualified supervisor of BMQ. I am not a difficult person to deal with. At work, I am the most subservient employee, the Friday boy, everybody's b****. I don't whine about wages. I work 12-15 hours a day and sometimes 7 days a week. Right now I am on private insurance disability pay. I tried to circumvent BMQ by applying as Cadet Instructor Cadre. It is now pending with the officer I chose to vouch for me. I really like to be a soldier. I like wearing that uniform. All I am asking from recruiters is a little bit of understanding. Also allow me to take medication which I take 3 times a day. After breakfast, after lunch and when I get to sleep.


----------



## infantryian (15 Jan 2011)

I really do not want to turn this into ANOTHER anti-depressant debate, but even with my history I believe that the CF has it right in not allowing applicants who are currently taking or recently stopped taking certain medications.

I respect your circumstances and I wish you all the best in the future as there are many ways you can serve your country without being a member of the armed forces if that's the way that the die was cast.

As for my situation I have been unable to contact the recruiter that has handled my file. The people at the CFRC said he would be tied up for the next while and they were unsure about the answer, so I applied for both openly and will sort it out based on who offers first. I imagine the NSaskR because I am just about to do my fitness test and the Ceremonial Guard does not hold my audition for about a month.

I thank you for your input but as far as I am concerned this matter is closed.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jan 2011)

omuerte said:
			
		

> I have high comprehension and can easily solve complicated problems like passing the aptitude exam with flying colors.



Calling the CFAT "complicated" is a joke right ?



> Or maybe because of the chemical imbalance on my  brain I be given special treatment like training one on one with a qualified supervisor of BMQ.



There is no room for anything of that sort.



> I tried to circumvent BMQ by applying as Cadet Instructor Cadre.



There is not circumventing basic training. If you become a CIC officer, all you can be is a CIC officer. If you wish later on to join the regular force, you will do BMQ/BMOQ as the case may be.




> All I am asking from recruiters is a little bit of understanding.



And they will give you the understanding that the rules allow and nothing more.




> Also allow me to take medication which I take 3 times a day. After breakfast, after lunch and when I get to sleep.



That will be a decision made by the CF medical system.

Deal with it.


----------



## omuerte (16 Jan 2011)

If that is what fate calls for, then I cannot do anything then. Thanks all for the inputs..I am learning...


----------



## furgy16 (15 Oct 2011)

I assume but am still wondering if you were accepted?


----------

